# Best place to camp/surf fish in August



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

My dad and I are planning a trip in the first two weeks of August to the East Coast for a surf fishing/camping trip. we have a completely clean slate, so...where would you guys recommend to catch Blues, Stripers and other species as well from the surf. If you could go anywhere for a week and a half of fishing in early August where would you go?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Does it have to be in New England or anywhere on the East Coast?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I would say that it depends on what species you would want to target... warm or cold water. I used to fish the Cape Cod area alot when I lived in the North East. Striper, Blues, are available from shore with excellant wading opportunities. Tuna are also there but a boat is needed. 

Check with Cooper Gilkes on Marthas Vineyard... his guides are excellant and offer reasonably priced shore trips. Also look into the ferry trip out to Monomy Island. Excellant flats to wade. 

Rhode Island also has easy access. Less expensive to camp. There is a State Park that will put you within 10-15 minutes to all the fishing you can handle. Salt ponds, as well as rocky shore. Also there is plenty of sight seeing to do when not fishing.

I am not too sure how the warm water in the south is going to be with the oil spill going on


----------



## vze88qaf (Jun 12, 2009)

Cape Hatteras KOA is quite expensive in the Outer Banks. I would suggest Ocean Waves Campground in Waves, NC but make reservations early as they book up. There rates are quite reasonable.


----------



## cavicway (Apr 7, 2009)

*Assateague State Park Maryland*

Assateague Island State Park in Maryland is one of my favorite places...tent and RV camp sites.....close to the beach....loop "H" has 36 electric site but you need to make reservations early.....in august you will catch plenty of bluefish but they will be on the small size....an occasional rock....plenty of skates ....king fish...spot....flounder....drum...and some fairly large sharks...the end of august is good because the kids are back to school and the beach won't be so crowded....if you have an off road vehicle you can venture over to the national park side and there is 12 miles of beach down to the Virginia line you can fish...you will need to get a permit....my favorite place on this earth....good luck


----------



## umingmaq (Nov 13, 2009)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the ideas, I appreciate it. We're willing to go ANYWHERE on the East Coast. This is the first time in my life my dad has agreed to a fishing trip that doesn't include the words Canada and Walleye, so it'll just be good to catch fish.

Right now, it looks like we're driving east on 08/06 and we don't have to be back in Wisconsin until the 17th, so we should be able to spend some time fishing the beach out there.

I'm looking forward to some bigger Blue Fish and perhaps a striper or two, but other species are always welcome. Again, thanks for the tips.

Matt


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

If you decide to go to New England you have to try Tautog fishing. They're medium sized fish but very strong for their size and simple to fish for. All you need is some green crabs and a Tautog rig paired with a stiff rod and flat sinkers(lots of them). Last halloween was my first time fishing for them in Ocean City, MD and they're very fun if you find the right spot, they're probably the tastiest fish other than seabass in the Northeast. They arrive in MD in the fall so in august they should be somewhere in New England. They hand around rocks, bridge columns, and similar structure.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

If you decide to try Assateague Island in Md there is also alot of other possibilities within 30min to 1 hr drive time. Chesapeake bay offers good striper, flounder, sea trout, bluefish, spanish mackeral that time of year.
I would be more than happy to point you to some spots as I live in the area.
PM me if you like.


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

Cape Henlopen State Park Del.Nice area.Probably the whole DELMARVA peninsula would be great.We're heading to Anastasia State Park in St. Augustine Fl. in early July-should be fun.Don't forget this-
http://pierandsurf.com/coastalexplorer/


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 9, 2009)

He'd love stripers.


----------

